# Graskarpfen



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2005)

Hab mir von einem Händler __ Graskarpfen aufschwätzen lassen. Sollten eigentlich meine Algen fressen. Fressen aber nur jede neu eingesetzte Unterwasserpflanze.

Wie kann ich die wieder rausfangen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass verglichen mit meinen Kois und den Goldfischen, der Graskarpfen der schnellste und schlaueste Fisch ist.

Hilfe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

wie groß sind die denn? und wie sieht dein teich aus   :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Zum Schluß hatte ich keine einizige Unterwasserpflanze mehr und sogar die Pflanzen aus der Sumpfzone haben sie gefressen (vorallem Tannenwedel).

Hab dann einfach ein Stück Salat oder Gurke an einen Angelhaken gemacht und sie rausgeangelt, da ich sie sonst nicht anders raus bekommen hätte und ich den Teich nicht ablassen wollte.

Entweder du lässt deinen Teich ab, was mir bei 15 000 Liter zu umständlich wäre oder du machst es wie ich.

Du musst nur wissen wohin mit ihnen, denn aussetzen darfst du sie nicht.


Wie groß sie sind würde mich auch noch interessieren? Meine waren erst ca. 20 cm.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

*Re: re*

Schmeiß Deinen Fischhändler hinterher ! :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

Mein Teich hat ca 15000 Liter und die __ Graskarpfen sind ca. 25, 20 und 15 cm. Kann sie nicht messen, da ich sie ja nicht kriege. javascript:emoticon('')
javascript:emoticon('')

Aber danke für den Tip mit der Gurke. Als Hobbyangler hab ich auch noch `ne stipprute liegen. Hoffentlich mögen die Koi keine Gurke. javascript:emoticon('')
javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Ich habe auch das selbe Problem:
Die vermeintlichen __ Silberkarpfen meines Händlers haben sich bei genauerer Bestimmung als __ Graskarpfen entpuppt (Dreckskerl). Deshalb wird auch jede meiner Pflanzen fein säuberlich abgenagen.

Welchen Köder soll man benutzen, dass keine anderen Fische an den Haken gehen?

(Meine Mieze wird sich über die Mahlzeiten freuen  :twisted: )

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------

